# breed of this rooster



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Wondering the breed got 2 of them for free


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Not sure the breed but he sure is handsome!


----------



## lovehateroo (Dec 18, 2012)

Wyandotte?


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

He is small almost like inbetween a standard and bantam


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm thinking mutt. And I use that word in only the nicest of terms. =)


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Mut it is lol i was thinking a game breed


----------



## baskerboo (Dec 18, 2012)

grgfishkeeper said:


> Wondering the breed got 2 of them for free


Idk but he is adorable


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

CountryMama said:


> I'm thinking mutt. And I use that word in only the nicest of terms. =)


I prefer the term Generic.

He looks to be a barred something. A barred Generic something. But a cutie!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Barred rock X Plymouth Rock? Looks like a diluted BR. Too much white.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Maybe a cokoo old english


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

here is a picture of a Dom gamecock;










"Variety" is easy....a cuckoo or Dom as they are often called in the gamefowl world.
"Breed" is not so easy unless the seller can tell you what the parents actually were!!!


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks....


----------

